# Platy with Clamped Fins



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,
I have three platy in my 29 gallon tank, along with some other inhabitants. My Mickey Mouse platy, whom I have had for about 7 months, has had clamped fins and is very wobbly. This has been happening for about a week and a half or so. Right after I first noticed this change I changed the water. She has a hard time eating because she can't swim fast enough to get food before the other fish (who are all healthy). She bobbles when she swims and when I first noticed her behavior change and after changing the water...for three days in a row when I turned the light on in the morning she was completely belly up on the bottom of the tank.

Since then she seems a little better, although it depends on the day. I had thought for sure that she was going to die, but she is still alive. She is still wobbly and I don't notice any physical signs of anything odd other than her swimming.

Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Possibly swim bladder. I am no expert on identifying diseases, though.

Water parameters?
Other fish in the tank?
Temperature of water?


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

PH - 7.5
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - not sure
Ammonia - 0

Other fish in the tank:
3 Zebra Danio, 3 Serpae Tetra, 3 Glass Catfish, 2 other Platy, & 1 Powder Blue Gourami

Water temperature is 79


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Did you use a liquid kit or strips? Also, do you see anything else wrong with other fish?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Does it looks like if fish is wiggling without much moving? Is it just the tail or pectoral fin or both? Any deterioration of pectoral fin or whiteclumps forming?


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

Like I said, I've looked at her more than once just to confirm that there wasn't anything there other than the clamped fins I was seeing.

cerianthus - I am not seeing any white or anything on her, she will kind of...flop or wriggle in the water kind of like you are saying, but she is able to move quickly when she wants to. The other platy will swim up to her and poke at her with her mouth and she will flop and ll bounce back..at the moment I can't think of a good thing to compare her motions to. the other platy does have a little bit on the tail, so I added some stress coat in their water a few days ago. Her pectoral fins are fine, she moves them both, those are the few fins that she will use to swim.

cody - I use liquid test kits.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

I *dont *recommend to use it on your main tank but can be used for *dipping or in Q/T.*
I used to use *Formalit I* by Aquatronics with great result but discontinued thus *Quick Cure* by Aq Producrs have same ingredients. Did observe better result when used with salt for livenearers.
Make sure fish are free of any open wound when using any containing Folmaldehyde.
It is up to you. You can continue to monitor the fish and use proper med when more visible symptoms are noticed.

Good Luck!


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dwarf Gourami Injury? Infection?*

Thanks so much for your help. I'lll see what I can do.


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dwarf Gourami Injury, Infection?*

accidental double post.


----------

